# So Illinois SB 1381 What Us With This



## GreenGiant81 (Mar 31, 2009)

I really need to take a class on the whole legislative branch of the gov because Im clueless on how laws get passed well at least the detail processes. So the SB 1381 is scheduled for a second reading... what this means I am clueless. Can someone break this shiznit down? here is a link to the bill

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocTypeID=SB&DocNum=1381&GAID=10&SessionID=76&LegID=42617


----------



## Kant (Apr 1, 2009)

GreenGiant81 said:


> I really need to take a class on the whole legislative branch of the gov because Im clueless on how laws get passed well at least the detail processes. So the SB 1381 is scheduled for a second reading... what this means I am clueless. Can someone break this shiznit down? here is a link to the bill
> 
> http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocTypeID=SB&DocNum=1381&GAID=10&SessionID=76&LegID=42617


basicly what this means is that a bill was introduced to the senate, First a small committee of legislators review and amend it. After that they vote on it. If it passes then it goes to the full senate(that's where this bill is now). When it's there it gets read, discussed and debated. Eventually it will get voted on. If it passes the full senate it moves to the house. However there is an identical bill in the house (speeds up the processes). In the house basically the bill goes through the same process (this version of the bill has also reached the full house stage). Once both the house and the senate pass the bill it goes to the governor to be sign/vetoed.


----------



## DULLAH (May 28, 2009)

GREAT NEWS !
Just passed the IL state senate !!!

Now it goes to the *House*
Our state house currently has:

*70 Democrats
48 Republicans*

Shouldn't be a problem to get it thru the house. Our Governor, Pat Quinn, is a liberal democrat from Oak Park (1st suburb from the westside of Chi). I assume he will sign it into LAW.

Must read all the details and conditions of the bill !!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 28, 2009)

Quinn and democartes suick so bad but maybe they will do some good for once but that basterd quinn will tax the hell out of it for growers lol lets hope it passes then we can purge the dms out and drop all these taxes they keep killing us with as the dems have sure screwed up this stae and built a hole we may never get out of


----------



## dk173 (May 28, 2009)

when this passes im going to get high as hell and the funny part if a cop sees u and u have a card they cant do nothing


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (May 29, 2009)

DULLAH said:


> GREAT NEWS !
> Just passed the IL state senate !!!
> 
> Now it goes to the *House*
> ...


Yes Pat Quinn is a LIBERAL DEMOCRAT, but he's a chicago/IL liberal democrat. Our state's "Liberal" yet we don't get any of the benefits of being a liberal state...well we get the high taxes.... For the most part the only real liberals in Chicago/IL politics are the Black Politicians. 

You have to remember 99% of these politicians in IL say they're liberal's just to get people to vote for them. Some especially in Chicago (Mayor Daley looking at you...) are only democrats to capture the black vote. None of our liberal politician are truly liberal. 

Hell George Bush celebrated a landmark birthday (his 60th birthday) in Chicago hanging out with one of his best buddies Mayor Daley (Bush could have had a party with dignitaries or people of his own Party) instead he celebrated it in Chicago one of the most "liberal" cities in America and in one of the most historic "liberal" states in America....
Don't believe me read this...Also I use to wait tables down town and from what I heard through the grape vines was that Bush and Daley had one rowdy night of drinking...I highly doubt Bush met up with "opinion leaders". LOL what a joke.
http://blogs.suntimes.com/sweet/2006/07/bush_turns_60_today_birthday_d.html


----------



## GreenGiant81 (May 29, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Quinn and democartes suick so bad but maybe they will do some good for once but that basterd quinn will tax the hell out of it for growers lol lets hope it passes then we can purge the dms out and drop all these taxes they keep killing us with as the dems have sure screwed up this stae and built a hole we may never get out of


This almost has to pass because the state of illinois is in a 11 billion dollar deficit. The labor market is growing and the Job supply is shrinking. The gov. spoke of raising income taxes however this will only go so far due to the fact that the unemployment rate is increasing. It is actually a life saver to tax products with an inelastic demand meaning if prices go up consumption doesnt work in the reverse. We can see this with tobacco products the state is taxing the hell out of them but people are still smoking. This will be the same case with marijuana it is potentially a huge source for taxes on the consumer and business side of the table. In my opinion I really dont see why this will not pass the state is desperate to close that deficit.


----------



## joker152 (May 29, 2009)

illinois is just now passing a medical marijuana law? jesus christ i always thought illinois was a really progressive state.......


----------



## Evil Intent 51 (Oct 6, 2009)

the next hearing is set for november 30 so everybody keep their ears out. they have messed with it a little bit and changed the definition of a debilitated condition, i dont know what to but they changed it. back problems and headaches though are all debilitating as long as they get in the way of everyday life. Good luck SB 1381. see ya on the other side


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 8, 2009)

(fingers crossed)  o plz plz plz..i never thought having advanced glacoma(in 1 eye) would make me sooooo happy  Quinn will sign it and in 60-90 days we will all no longer be seen as "potheads" and instead as just a normal person treating our symptoms, just like all those people getting a new bottles of pills every week.

there has been several amendments added to the bill but dont worry they are on our side this time


----------



## Vr6T (Oct 11, 2009)

Ohh god I hope this passes. I think my back is starting to hurt too much to live with.


----------



## password351 (Oct 11, 2009)

If this passes will we have to wait for mmj clinics to start popping and see a mmj dr? or could i go to lets say, bromenn hospital and get a prescription.


----------



## Kant (Oct 11, 2009)

Vr6T said:


> Ohh god I hope this passes. I think my back is starting to hurt too much to live with.





password351 said:


> If this passes will we have to wait for mmj clinics to start popping and see a mmj dr? or could i go to lets say, bromenn hospital and get a prescription.


Well unfortunately the bill is pretty conservative. No there won't be clinics or dispensaries. You have to get a permit from the state health department and there's a limited list of who qualifies and a limited number of people allowed in the program. 

If you qualify and get in then you have to grow your own and are limited to something like 6 plants and a 60 day supply of dried cannabis.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 11, 2009)

> If you qualify and get in then you have to grow your own and are limited to something like 6 plants and a 60 day supply of dried cannabis


 The language of the bill is being "looked over" to determine what a practical amount for a patients use in a 60 day period could be(the average per state to state is about 4 ounces, I also doubt they will limit the amount of people who can get the card, you will be able to go to a doctor even the "real doctor" you go to now, and if said doctor has cause to provide you with a recommendation to use cannabis to treat your symptoms as it says in the bill (not word for word but) pretty much if you get a headache once in a while then you wont get a card ONLY if your condition affects your day to day life,there attempt to structure the bill in this way may alienate some but will not keep out all the non medical patience. This will also be a trial period of 3 years any negative affects after 3 years will be taken into account when it is voted on again and be made permanent law. Please read the bill and keep your ear to the street and inform the ignorant


----------



## Kant (Oct 12, 2009)

AllAboutIt said:


> The language of the bill is being "looked over" to determine what a practical amount for a patients use in a 60 day period could be(the average per state to state is about 4 ounces, I also doubt they will limit the amount of people who can get the card, you will be able to go to a doctor even the "real doctor" you go to now, and if said doctor has cause to provide you with a recommendation to use cannabis to treat your symptoms as it says in the bill (not word for word but) pretty much if you get a headache once in a while then you wont get a card ONLY if your condition affects your day to day life,there attempt to structure the bill in this way may alienate some but will not keep out all the non medical patience. This will also be a trial period of 3 years any negative affects after 3 years will be taken into account when it is voted on again and be made permanent law. Please read the bill and keep your ear to the street and inform the ignorant


well your illness only qualifies if it is on a specific list of illnesses



> (b) "Debilitating medical condition" means one or more of
> 17 the following:
> 18 (1) cancer, glaucoma, positive status for human
> 19 immunodeficiency virus, acquired immune deficiency
> ...


http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/fulltext.asp?DocName=&SessionId=76&GA=96&DocTypeId=HB&DocNum=2514&GAID=10&LegID=44766&SpecSess=&Session=

this is the house version.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 13, 2009)

The house version has had no action and is held up by a rules committee and prob wont be voted on instead they will make way for a finalized version of SB1381 (read below) and im sure it will change a few more times

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocNum=1381&GAID=10&DocTypeID=SB&LegId=42617&SessionID=76&GA=96


----------



## naked gardener (Oct 13, 2009)

~~~YAY ILLINOIS!!!!!!!! GREAT FOR GROWING CORN, SOY AND MJ!! 

IT IS ABOUT TIME!! NOV 30 will be another day of victory for medical cannibas...so happy to hear this news~thanks for the thread!!

I'm trying to feel optimistic~in 3 yrs after the bill has passed and the reviews come in on all the benefits, they will hopefully LOOSEN restrictions--but this is a good start and is better than nothing, for those suffering in illinois...


----------



## studentofwar (Oct 14, 2009)

Just curious if you mispelled "democartes" by accident or on purpose? The later would have been quite clever if so intended.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you guys/gals think illinois will pass this and legaize medical marijuan? Or is it going to be defeated in the house or vetoed by the gov?


----------



## rugerbaby (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.mpp.org/states/illinois/


bump


----------



## grow9000 (Nov 14, 2009)

From the Huffington Post
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/10/19/medical-marijuana-bill-on_n_313167.html


State. Rep. Deborah Mell, a Chicago Democrat, said she decided to co-sponsor the House version of the bill after she got more calls to her office from both liberals and conservatives in support of legalizing medical marijuana than all other issues combined.


Yet Mell echoes a common perception among legislators that medical marijuana is a liberal issue, even though many conservative voters support it.
"This is a very conservative state in terms of issues like that," Mell said. "People who support it are either liberals or people who have experience with chronic suffering."

Several House members said they doubt the bill will come up before the February primary because legislators are loathe to vote on what they perceive as controversial issues without knowing who their primary opponent will be.

"That mailer writes itself," State Rep. Jack Franks (D-Woodstock) said. "Candidate X voted to make marijuana easier for your children to get and is tearing apart the fabric of our communities."


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 14, 2009)

excellent smithers... release the hounds on the prohibitionist and chase them into the foot hills


----------



## chopper260 (Nov 16, 2009)

hopefully this passes with my state bein right next door maybe they will open their eyes


----------



## ilkhan (Nov 18, 2009)

I just moved to Illinois.
My new next door naigbor has no legs and a slew of medical problems.
He has to take a dozen diffrent pills every day.
His wife told my wife that his doc said: 
"He could be taken off half those pills tomarrow but for the Medical pot prohabition."
For his sake I hope they pass this.
IMO its currently drakonian.


----------



## skunky33 (Dec 4, 2009)

It'll pass. But Illinois isn't a liberal state. It's a union state. The democrats here are mostly socially conservative union workers and the black voting block. Not that they don't smoke or don't agree with legalization. The only "liberal" places in Illinois are parts of Chicago some suburbs and Champaign Urbana. It's not like Northern Cali or Eastern Mass. Most of the politicians here are looking for revenue, that includes the states republicans which are just as bad or worse than the democrats in Illinois. 

Whatever, it's still better than the bible belt On Dead tour driving through OK a buddy got pulled over and got a year in prison for packed bowl and a gram of shake. They acted like it was the biggest heist in history. Usually, in Illinois now they just make you dump it on the street.


----------



## skunky33 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't really understand the "2 ounces dried or 7 plants?" who came up with that? If you grow 3 plants and have 3 in grow and 1 mother? What if you have 7 mature plants and harvest way more than 2 ounces? How do they measure moisture content in harvested buds? Hell, you could get 2 lbs a plant outside.


----------



## greenearth5 (Dec 4, 2009)

Last i knew if you had an ounce of marijuana then its a misdermeanor and if you had 1 plant then its a felony... well thats the way it is across here in east st louie


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 5, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Last i knew if you had an ounce of marijuana then its a misdermeanor and if you had 1 plant then its a felony... well thats the way it is across here in east st louie


I live right by east st.louis  And you can have up to 5 plants in Illinois and its a misdemeanor


----------



## greenearth5 (Dec 5, 2009)

Damn man.. i looked that info up on NORML.com and they are saying the same damn thing... one plant is a felony here in missouri... how hard do they fuck with you over a plant if ur growin in ur house


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 5, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Damn man.. i looked that info up on NORML.com and they are saying the same damn thing... one plant is a felony here in missouri... how hard do they fuck with you over a plant if ur growin in ur house


Yeah I have a few friends that live in st.louis that grow and you can get in a lot of trouble over there. Its weird there because it doesn't go by number of plants but buy weight and if you grow enough there its one of those states that you can get life in prison for growing. Thats why I moved to Illinois the max I can get here is 3-7 years (more than 50 plants)and property is cheap right across the river.


----------



## Tmac123 (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocTypeID=SB&DocNum=1381&GAID=10&SessionID=76&LegID=42617

As you can see, as of 12/1/2009 something about rule 19(b) happened. There's a bunch of rewording to the bill, but I can't tell whether or not the bill passed completely yet.

Anyone know if it's on the way to the governor yet? Or is it still at the Senate/House level?


----------



## grow9000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Tmac123 said:


> http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocTypeID=SB&DocNum=1381&GAID=10&SessionID=76&LegID=42617
> 
> As you can see, as of 12/1/2009 something about rule 19(b) happened. There's a bunch of rewording to the bill, but I can't tell whether or not the bill passed completely yet.
> 
> Anyone know if it's on the way to the governor yet? Or is it still at the Senate/House level?


The bill still hasn't become a law. It has passed the IL Senate, but is still awaiting a vote by the IL House of Representatives. 

The latest action as of 12/28 was to re-refer the bill to the Rules Committee which happens when the deadline for a vote expires. At this point it either dies or is given a new deadline. 

Lou Lang, who authored a previous medical marijuana bill is a member of the committee so hopefully it gets a new deadline and we have a vote soon...


----------



## Stealth Ninja (Dec 29, 2009)

I recently sent 238 testimonials from cancer and AIDS patients that I collected to my Rep. He's a republican so I may have wasted my time. C'mon Illinois!! This is our chance!!! Get involved!! Make some calls, send some e-mails, write some letters, closet smokers need to make it public. For the people, by the people!!!!


----------



## ilELFmco (Jan 7, 2010)

grow9000 said:


> The bill still hasn't become a law. It has passed the IL Senate, but is still awaiting a vote by the IL House of Representatives.
> 
> The latest action as of 12/28 was to re-refer the bill to the Rules Committee which happens when the deadline for a vote expires. At this point it either dies or is given a new deadline.
> 
> Lou Lang, who authored a previous medical marijuana bill is a member of the committee so hopefully it gets a new deadline and we have a vote soon...


correct as usual my friend. I hope it will not get too maimed between now and when it goes up for being voted on. I am not sure what a Rules Committee can do to a bill.


----------



## That 5hit (Jan 7, 2010)

Kant said:


> Well unfortunately the bill is pretty conservative. No there won't be clinics or dispensaries. You have to get a permit from the state health department and there's a limited list of who qualifies and a limited number of people allowed in the program.
> 
> If you qualify and get in then you have to grow your own and are limited to something like 6 plants and a 60 day supply of dried cannabis.


 yeah i bet that first year or so those that are alowwed to grow will have to put up with and sign a consent form for random inspection - ill pass on being the first to do anything


----------



## Tmac123 (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone know if the bill allow's a "grower" to grow your marijuana for you? 

Say you don't know how to grow it. Or you don't have the money to invest in lamps and soil...etc. According to the Illinois Bill, are you able to designate someone to grow the MMJ for you?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 1, 2010)

i havent heard shit about this in a while


----------



## Mr. GreenKUSH (Feb 4, 2010)

checked the status today!

"Placed on Calendar Order of 3rd Reading - Standard Debate" 

I dont know what that means or when is that but it still moving


----------



## grow9000 (Feb 7, 2010)

"Placed on Calendar Order of 3rd Reading - Standard Debate" 

This means its eligible for a vote whenever the sponsor calls it. Lou Lang, the bill's sponsor, recently spoke at a meeting of the IL Friendship House on this subject. He currently has 48 votes secured. But he needs 60 and he's not saying who he thinks the remaining 12 will come from. 

He stated, "The minute I have 60 votes, I'll take it to vote the same day." 

So everyone in IL should contact their representative and let them know how you feel:
https://ssl.capwiz.com/mpp/callalert/index.tt?alertid=13443501


----------



## stonesour (Feb 17, 2010)

2/10/2010HouseAdded Alternate Co-Sponsor Rep. Greg Harris

update


----------



## stonesour (Feb 18, 2010)

update today!!

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocNum=1381&GAID=10&DocTypeID=SB&LegID=42617&SessionID=76&SpecSess=&Session=&GA=96


----------



## grow9000 (Feb 22, 2010)

stonesour said:


> update today!!
> 
> http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocNum=1381&GAID=10&DocTypeID=SB&LegID=42617&SessionID=76&SpecSess=&Session=&GA=96


Excellent! The addition of new representatives is a good sign. 

This bill is currently eligible for a general vote by the house - exactly what we've been waiting for! Well, as long as it's a vote in favor of the bill.

Lou Lang is smartly waiting for confirmation of 60 votes before calling a vote. He recently spoke at a Friendship House meeting stating that he had 48 secured. 

Call your representative! Keep the pressure on!

If it doesn't pass in 2010, it will most likely die.


----------



## AnonymousGrower (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you guys think this will be available to people with sleeping problems? (aka me)


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 23, 2010)

AnonymousGrower said:


> Do you guys think this will be available to people with sleeping problems? (aka me)


i sure hope so

(but i would have said that no matter what you would have said)


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 23, 2010)

i need medical marijuana for my {bipolar disorder] the voices in my head tell me to do bad things when im not baked


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 23, 2010)

i need medical marijuana for my sprem count 
its to high, i have way to many kids


----------



## stonesour (Feb 25, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> i need medical marijuana for my sprem count
> its to high, i have way to many kids


lol thats a good one. I really hope this gets through this year.


----------



## j to the c (Apr 8, 2010)

anything going on with this anymore? What happened with the third reading?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 8, 2010)

It has one last vote to clear but then have to see if the Gov tries to veto it as thats slug democrate Quinn is opposed to it passing but as bad as the state is in financial debt from Obama and the dems over last 20 he may have to pass and tax..gottta hope....Clean house in November and 2012!!!Support the Tea Party Movement


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 8, 2010)

if we become a med state
can my job no longer drop me 
if i have a card


----------



## stonesour (Apr 8, 2010)

FilthyFletch said:


> It has one last vote to clear but then have to see if the Gov tries to veto it as thats slug democrate Quinn is opposed to it passing but as bad as the state is in financial debt from Obama and the dems over last 20 he may have to pass and tax..gottta hope....Clean house in November and 2012!!!Support the Tea Party Movement


Actually Quinn said he would consider the bill if it came to his desk, thanks to his wife talking him into it:

_"Governor Pat Quinn's spokesperson has said __that Quinn will give "serious consideration" to a medical marijuana bill if the legislature passes one"_

http://www.mpp.org/states/illinois/

We are suppose to have a house vote next month on this bill. Just waiting till then. Get involved and send a letter supporting the bill to your local represenatives, thats the only way to get votes really.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 8, 2010)

That shit if we get med approval and you get your card your job cant drop you but I do belive they can require you not to be high or on medication at work if operating things that might be dangerous if medicated but piss test will not matter


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 8, 2010)

Stoner....yeah but if you look at what Quinn says and does they have yet to match. He has yet to do one thing he has said he will and has done all he has promised not to so thats the kiss of death from him lol


----------



## stonesour (Apr 8, 2010)

FilthyFletch said:


> Stoner....yeah but if you look at what Quinn says and does they have yet to match. He has yet to do one thing he has said he will and has done all he has promised not to so thats the kiss of death from him lol


well its election year so he might get voted out!!! lets hope that something happens this year.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 8, 2010)

FilthyFletch said:


> That shit if we get med approval and you get your card your job cant drop you but I do belive they can require you not to be high or on medication at work if operating things that might be dangerous if medicated but piss test will not matter


so do they have to refine there test to be able to till how much is in your system at the time of test (like a breath-o-lizer)

???
BTW
i drive a limo for one of the largest limo companies in chicago


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 8, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> so do they have to refine there test to be able to till how much is in your system at the time of test (like a breath-o-lizer)
> 
> ???
> BTW
> i drive a limo for one of the largest limo companies in chicago


Well at least now next time Im in chicago I know who to hit up for a ride. We will have a good old time


----------



## Dr. Awkward (Apr 10, 2010)

Good article:
http://www.chicagoreader.com/chicago/medical-marijuana-pot-illinois-cannabis-control-act-legalization/Content?oid=1629059


----------



## chicagojoe (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.wbbm780.com/Medicinal-marijuana-a-vote-away-in-Illinois/6776896

Medicinal marijuana a vote away in Illinois

please continue to show your support and contact your IL rep.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 13, 2010)

That Shit...well if your a driver aka a chauiffer licensed then you may not be able to use while working but before and after. They could still call it a DUI if stopped and your field tested just like if on cold medicine


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 13, 2010)

FilthyFletch said:


> That Shit...well if your a driver aka a chauiffer licensed then you may not be able to use while working but before and after. They could still call it a DUI if stopped and your field tested just like if on cold medicine


this is what i'm thinking

they would have to have new test 
because you can ha alcohol in your system and not have drank in 2,3 days and pass a breath-o-lizer
but you could have smoked some "meds" 2weeks ago and fail a piss test and not even be close to being high

they would have to come up with a on the spot test to see if your medicated or not idk 
i know drivers thats on blood presser meds pain killers etc..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 13, 2010)

I am surprised your company allows someone on pain meds to drive as a chauffer as thats illegal especially if its prescription and not over the counter pain killers


----------



## theexpress (Apr 13, 2010)

its taking forever for this shit to pass.......


----------



## stonesour (Apr 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> its taking forever for this shit to pass.......


We will know next month, we are close. But it still needs support. Very little people in illinois are calling their reps or writing letters. Without that support its not going to happen.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 13, 2010)

FilthyFletch said:


> I am surprised your company allows someone on pain meds to drive as a chauffer as thats illegal especially if its prescription and not over the counter pain killers


idk maybe they dont know about them 
but they dont openly take them and was givin them after a crash in a company car
from one of our docs....but i really dont know all the details
but my question even work out side of the work place
some auto insurance wont cover you if your under drugs if in a crash
i guess what i want to know is there a way that they could tell how strong


----------



## theexpress (Apr 13, 2010)

lol says who?? over 70% ill. want mmj...... just over half want it legalized period......... ITS TIME!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 13, 2010)

Well hopefully the vote doesnt get pushed back again as it has last 3 times and then if it passes hopefully it will only be a few years before its enacted fully.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^ REGARDLESS.... ima continue to disobey the states marijuana laws.....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 13, 2010)

I just want my caregiver license. i got all my forms and info and business plans made to turn it as soon as its law hopefully I can be the first legalized caregiver in the state...ahhhh Fletches dream


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol says who?? over 70% ill. want mmj...... just over half want it legalized period......... ITS TIME!!!


i would like anything but would rather it be legalized more then anything else... idk how i feel about putting my personal info on file just to smoke and grow.. i do that now anyway and love the fact that noone knows.
espeaclly up here in chi city.. i can see it now . some one passing my info off (from where ever you go apply at) to one of there homeboys telling them i just applied to be a caregiver and i'm growing over 80 plants..... information is power


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 13, 2010)

in chicago that type of info could be dangerous 
fuck worrying about the fed raiding you 
you have to worry about the SD,kings,lords,GD's, Stones,4CH and countless others
i hope my girlfriend is not the one your giving your info too

.......ring ring ring 
.....we gat one 
a real big one


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 13, 2010)

and how dare i forget......

and the bigest and must dangerous gang of them all in chicago
CPD tust you dont want them to no nothing 
thats why its beter it just be made legal across the board
but i'll take it how i can get 
watch it from a distant to see what will happen


----------



## mugzie101 (Apr 13, 2010)

yo if this happen maaaan o maaan im gonna be getting a card for sure! and ill be growing mad shit. I aint all that scared for gangs ill be strapped lol fuck them hoes we going all out for the cause lol


----------



## j to the c (Apr 14, 2010)

Mugzie, you need to learn how to talk/type long before you learn to start growing. If you all deal with gangs then you need to worry about them. But it's people like you that hold this back from passing. If anyone has been convicted of felony possession, kiss your card good-bye. Yes we need the money way to bad but we need the money from it being illegal more. So it's a call from Washington, NOT Quinn's wife.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 14, 2010)

j to the c said:


> Mugzie, you need to learn how to talk/type long before you learn to start growing. If you all deal with gangs then you need to worry about them. But it's people like you that hold this back from passing. If anyone has been convicted of felony possession, kiss your card good-bye. Yes we need the money way to bad but we need the money from it being illegal more. So it's a call from Washington, NOT Quinn's wife.


I was just saying Quinns wife had some influence over Quinn himself for changing his mind. If that was a reference to me.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 15, 2010)

You wont have to have your care giver location on the license just your info so should be fine. I dont and wouldnt live downtown Chi couldnt make me as you have to be nuts to pay to live right down town i prefer being right outside of Cook County as 20 minutes from downtown saves thousands a month living costs and you can have your own property and not look out your window into your neighbors lol Downtown is fun to visit but living in the city limits not so much.lol


----------



## j to the c (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, I live on the fringe of the boonies and I save thousands from you FF. I have a friend that lives in the city and he pays $300 less for rent than we do and it is a nice place. anyways I prefer to trip into the city. Cook County tax sucks! $10 for a pack of smokes that is $5 everywhere else 
I live in the Burbs, grow in the boonies, and sell it in the city.


----------



## j to the c (Apr 19, 2010)

No, Stone Sour thats was not a hit against you it was a hit against the awesome Ill. political system.


----------



## Vr6T (Apr 23, 2010)

I really hope this passes. I'm new to chicago and am having a hell of a time finding green. Not sure what illness you need to have, but I need some pot to help me sleep at night. I laid in bed for 3 hours before i finally fell asleep last night and I only slept for 3 hours before i woke up for no reason at 6am. Pot knocks me the fuck out and i sleep like a baby.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 23, 2010)

Vr6T said:


> I really hope this passes. I'm new to chicago and am having a hell of a time finding green. Not sure what illness you need to have, but I need some pot to help me sleep at night. I laid in bed for 3 hours before i finally fell asleep last night and I only slept for 3 hours before i woke up for no reason at 6am. Pot knocks me the fuck out and i sleep like a baby.


have you tried beating your dick,,,, works for me, i even get the munches


----------



## Vr6T (Apr 23, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> have you tried beating your dick,,,, works for me, i even get the munches



Tried that last night. lol Didnt work.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 23, 2010)

LMAO!!! dude, that ALWAYS works for me when im out of weed.....


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah metoo
i dont know whats wrong with this dude
bustin nuts is a sleep aid for men 

hey kid did you read the red eye about legel weed 
go buy some of that shit
i have a smoke report on it at this link

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/321082-rep-smoke-report-black-mamba.html


.
cant really help you find the real shit, maybe you shout try to start a journal on it (but dont ask anyone to tell you where to get some from, people would just look at your funny )


----------



## Vr6T (Apr 23, 2010)

My problem is that I can't clear my head at night when I'm in bed. I just can't stop thinking about shit. And then sometimes I'm awake in bed at 2am when someone in my building starts to fuck and it so loud that it doesn't help.... But it is amusing lol. And hearing her scream "fuck my ass!" just make me lol in bed. 

LOL at your black mamba thread. Once you smoke it you post like 4-5 posts back to back. it's like someone who's all tweaked out on coke and can't stop moving around.

Hopefully I'll run into some friendly stoners when I go bar hopping tonight. Wish me luck!


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 23, 2010)

once i cut it it was kind of smoth
still like weed way beter

that shit is really for people who like to get fucked up
but if you cut it 
a $20 gram would last you 10-15 times and the smoke would be compareable to a indica dom strain knocking you the fuck out


----------



## stonesour (Apr 23, 2010)

isnt that shit sprayed with a synthetic thc equivilant? I would just stick with what the good lord gave ya.....weed. You should be able to find some in chi town pretty easily.


----------



## stonesour (Jun 1, 2010)

So what happened? Is this bill dead now? The final action deadline was Friday may 28th and now it says rule 19(a). WTF is this?? Does this mean it's kicked back and put on the back burner for another year?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> in chicago that type of info could be dangerous
> fuck worrying about the fed raiding you
> you have to worry about the SD,kings,lords,GD's, Stones,4CH and countless others
> i hope my girlfriend is not the one your giving your info too
> ...


lololol.......ON CHIEF!!! YALL STUDS BETTER STAY OUT MY LAB JO..... was happnin thatshit? here a lil rep for ya


on topic though werent these fukkers supposed to vote on this mmj thing already?


----------



## stonesour (Jun 1, 2010)

they were suppose to vote may 28th, now all it says is Rule 19(a). You would have thought that with the change of the Illinois state police from against SB 1381 to Neutral, this thing would have passed.


----------



## God2BLegal (Jun 1, 2010)

stonesour said:


> they were suppose to vote may 28th, now all it says is Rule 19(a). You would have thought that with the change of the Illinois state police from against SB 1381 to Neutral, this thing would have passed.


i believe (just googled.) that rule 19a is that it was sent to a rules comitee which has 5 people in it 3-D and 2-R at least thats what it said when i looked into it just now. and that the comitee has to rule on it but it didnt tell me how long they could take but i will def be keeping an eye on all this for sure


----------



## stonesour (Aug 4, 2010)

On hold till November, and with it being election year they prob won't pass it...maybe someday but right now it's not looking good for Illinois.


----------



## That 5hit (Aug 4, 2010)

i bet if they passed that 
it would stop alot of the murders thats happing on the southside of chicago


----------



## nowAdayz (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope to make some legal money soon


----------



## Dr. Awkward (Oct 19, 2010)

Lets all do our part in the upcoming elections. Here's a voting guide to the medical marijuana friendly candidates running in IL: *Voting Guide To Illinois Medical Marijuana Candidates*


----------



## stonesour (Oct 20, 2010)

Dr. Awkward said:


> Lets all do our part in the upcoming elections. Here's a voting guide to the medical marijuana friendly candidates running in IL: *Voting Guide To Illinois Medical Marijuana Candidates*


Thanks Dr. Awkward, that really helps. I will be sure to vote this november...


----------



## bobbyb987 (Nov 3, 2010)

So with all the Republications that won im assuming IL has little to no chance of sb 1381?


----------



## stonesour (Nov 3, 2010)

bobbyb987 said:


> So with all the Republications that won im assuming IL has little to no chance of sb 1381?


Well that doesnt mean it wont pass, this is a liberal state so even though the republicans won doesnt mean they dont lean towards the left. But chances are it wont pass. Quinn is still the governor so if the bill passes the house (hope and pray it does) and gets sent to Quinn, he will sign it. Bill Brady wouldnt have even read the bill....


----------



## stonesour (Nov 11, 2010)

looks like there were some changes yesterday. Looks like it might go up for a debate soon in the house....

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocTypeID=SB&DocNum=1381&GAID=10&SessionID=76&LegID=42617


----------



## Ultima226 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, so if this passes will I have to be dying from cancer or will a slew of mental problems warrant a medical card? Nothing quite works as well for all my problems as a nice toke.


----------



## stonesour (Nov 11, 2010)

Ultima226 said:


> Wow, so if this passes will I have to be dying from cancer or will a slew of mental problems warrant a medical card? Nothing quite works as well for all my problems as a nice toke.


unfortunatly the requirements to get a perscription are pretty rough (if it passes) I think after some time though, doctors might get a little laxed on things....


----------



## Ultima226 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hopefully so, it reads like this is more of an experiment rather than a full fledged bill but an experiment is better than nothing at all.


----------



## Livingfree (Nov 11, 2010)

stonesour said:


> unfortunatly the requirements to get a perscription are pretty rough (if it passes) I think after some time though, doctors might get a little laxed on things....


I don't think it's as strict as some people seem to think. I hadn't read the bill in quite some time, so I reread it today. Pretty much, if you are having any severe pain that affects you on a regular basis in a dramatic way, all you really need to do is find a doctor that will give your a recommendation, and honestly that probably won't be too difficult after a short while. Now, that doesn't mean they are going to start handing these recs out just because you say, "Oh, doc, my back hurts", but if you have a serious problem and you've tried other meds before without success, you can bet you will be eligible.

Since Quinn won, we still have a chance with this thing, it's all about staying on top of these people and trying to change their minds. It can be done, but they need to believe that the citizens want it. That's why it's important to contact them and put pressure on them. Unfortunately, the supporters in this state aren't taking a large enough stand for this movement!


----------



## Ultima226 (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I'll start rallying facebook folks. I know too many people.


----------



## stonesour (Nov 12, 2010)

Something needs to happen..... for the sake of sanity for some of us.


----------



## kudaross (Nov 13, 2010)

Kirk's lame ass isn't on board with MMJ. I really wish Giannoulias would have won, but meh. All of you Illinoisans need to email your representatives!


----------



## Tw3nti3ight (Nov 13, 2010)

It will pass no matter what! Guaranteed. If not, raise the alarm bells. Saviano and Holmes are on board...along with others...


----------



## Tw3nti3ight (Nov 13, 2010)

Plus we got State on our side, I have one living next door....family is awesome. Great family.

Illinois State Police No Longer Oppose SB 1381 May 5, 2010, Springfield, IL: State Senator William Haine (D-Alton) and Rep. Lou Lang (D-Skokie) announced late Wednesday afternoon a *breakthrough* in the General Assembly&#8217;s attempt to enact a bill permitting physicians to recommend patients use medical cannabis to treat their illnesses,


----------



## Dr. Awkward (Nov 13, 2010)

Kudaross - I don't think it matters if Kirk won in Illinois. I don't think he has a say. He's a senator from Illinois for the national Senate, not in the Illinois Senate, which has already passed SB 1381 anyway.


----------



## stonesour (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Awkward said:


> Kudaross - I don't think it matters if Kirk won in Illinois. I don't think he has a say. He's a senator from Illinois for the national Senate, not in the Illinois Senate, which has already passed SB 1381 anyway.


yeah, he dont matter at all...


----------



## Livingfree (Nov 14, 2010)

Are any of you going to be traveling to Springfield this week to lobby in support of this bill? I might be making it at least one day! I've got a lot going on and I'm about 2 hours away, but we need as many people as we can get! Power in numbers!


----------



## bobbyb987 (Nov 14, 2010)

So when can we expect this to pass or fail, and does anyone have the emails to the people we should contact?


----------



## Dr. Awkward (Nov 14, 2010)

They might vote on it this week during the veto session. The article I read said it was still 3 votes short.


----------



## stonesour (Nov 15, 2010)

Dr. Awkward said:


> They might vote on it this week during the veto session. The article I read said it was still 3 votes short.


I have been emailing and calling all day.....

Come on everyone, lets get things stirred up here in illinois


----------



## stonesour (Nov 15, 2010)

Dr. Awkward said:


> They might vote on it this week during the veto session. The article I read said it was still 3 votes short.


just two votes now...


----------



## bobbyb987 (Nov 16, 2010)

stonesour said:


> I have been emailing and calling all day.....
> 
> Come on everyone, lets get things stirred up here in illinois



Who should we contact, our district representative?


----------



## stonesour (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.mpp.org/states/illinois/

outlines everything you can do. The site also has a link that will automatically generate an email with statistics and automatically fills in your local represenative for you. Check it out.


----------



## bobbyb987 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks alot. Just emailed my rep and will follow up with a call


----------



## stonesour (Nov 17, 2010)

bobbyb987 said:


> Thanks alot. Just emailed my rep and will follow up with a call


good deal, thats what everyone needs to do right now...


----------



## purplehazejesussaves (Nov 17, 2010)

It is looking very promising... you can go to http://www.ilga.gov and enter sb1381 in the left search box, this will give you an up to date list of actions taken on the bill. On the November 16th the House adopted an amendment requiring the heath department to determine limit guidelines within 120 days after the *JULY 11, 2011 (THE NEW EFFECTIVE DATE OF THE BILL)*. It seems that they are just trying to get the wording right, they've changed it from 7 to 6 plants, which only 3 can be mature. seems a little low but i'm sure there will be some way of working it. The bill has been placed on the calender order of 3rd reading- standard debate... I can't seems to find the date for this but the deadline for action is 1/11/2011.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Nov 17, 2010)

So a decision must be made by 2011, and it will go into effect on July 11, 2011, unless they decide to push it back?


----------



## purplehazejesussaves (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.typepad.com/services/trackback/6a00d834515c5469e20133f606ef82970b

this is the first article i've seen about the recent actions in the house... basically says that the effective date had to be changed in order for the bill to NOT become effective immediately. If no change was made it would have required 71 votes, with the new wording the bill would require only a simple majority to pass. This is good news, but carries the extra step of having to go BACK to the senate for a re-vote before moving to the governor. The bill is on the 3rd reading which means, upon its next proposal (I guess maybe this is that 1/11/2011 date), it will come to vote--passing will send back to senate or fails and bill is dead. Article by says Lou Lang appeared to have enough votes to pass the bill through the house... ALSO talks crazy nonsense "Illinois could be the first state in the Midwest to legalize marijuana and open the door to increased usage among the state's youth." What the hell is that!?!?! I guess that's their only defense this conservative blog has against this legislation.


----------



## Tw3nti3ight (Nov 17, 2010)

If someone wants to pick me up I am down...what days? 19 would work...I am off 55 on the way to springfield...


----------



## Tw3nti3ight (Nov 17, 2010)

purplehazejesussaves said:


> http://www.typepad.com/services/trackback/6a00d834515c5469e20133f606ef82970b
> 
> this is the first article i've seen about the recent actions in the house... Basically says that the effective date had to be changed in order for the bill to not become effective immediately. If no change was made it would have required 71 votes, with the new wording the bill would require only a simple majority to pass. This is good news, but carries the extra step of having to go back to the senate for a re-vote before moving to the governor. The bill is on the 3rd reading which means, upon its next proposal (i guess maybe this is that 1/11/2011 date), it will come to vote--passing will send back to senate or fails and bill is dead. Article by says lou lang appeared to have enough votes to pass the bill through the house... Also talks crazy nonsense "illinois could be the first state in the midwest to legalize marijuana and open the door to increased usage among the state's youth." what the hell is that!?!?! I guess that's their only defense this conservative blog has against this legislation.



yes that is because i am here in illinois!!! I have will county by the balls!!!


PLUS MY NEIGHBOR IS A STATE TROOPER. COOL AS FUCK!!!

We are going to save a lot of lives!!!


More details on the amendments

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilcs/fulltext.asp?DocName=072005500K11
http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilcs/fulltext.asp?DocName=072005500K15


----------



## purplehazejesussaves (Nov 18, 2010)

Once you're on the status page for the bill, if you click "Full Text" at the top, it will take you to a page with the entire bill and all amendments...
http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/fulltext.asp?DocName=09600SB1381&GA=96&SessionId=76&DocTypeId=SB&LegID=42617&DocNum=1381&GAID=10&Session=


----------



## bobwaker5 (Nov 18, 2010)

so what everyone is say they might pass a law i illinois


----------



## Livingfree (Nov 20, 2010)

bobbyb987 said:


> Really hope so!


Just remember, this is a bill for PATIENTS! If this is widely abused the program will not be renewed after the 3 year expiration. This is NOT one of those "let's get this passed so we can ALL enjoy cannabis" bills, this is for the benefit of patients. 

This should be voted on the 29th or 30th, if you want to witness history and make one last effort to help get this passed, make it to Springfield on those days. It will have to jump back through the Senate because of the date change in the bill,but it should be swiftly ok'd the following day. So, if this is going to pass it sounds like we aren't going to have to wait until January!


----------



## bobbyb987 (Nov 20, 2010)

Livingfree said:


> Just remember, this is a bill for PATIENTS! If this is widely abused the program will not be renewed after the 3 year expiration. This is NOT one of those "let's get this passed so we can ALL enjoy cannabis" bills, this is for the benefit of patients.
> 
> This should be voted on the 29th or 30th, if you want to witness history and make one last effort to help get this passed, make it to Springfield on those days. It will have to jump back through the Senate because of the date change in the bill,but it should be swiftly ok'd the following day. So, if this is going to pass it sounds like we aren't going to have to wait until January!


believe me i know, my uncle was just diagnosed with ALS, and he wont take anything illegal with the worry of loosing his house (and kids). I myself have bad nausea which is an easy cure with


----------



## kudaross (Nov 21, 2010)

So basically what are the chances if this passes that my mother and I will be able to get a card? She was diagnosed with severe anxiety and takes meds that are not cheap. She is also on meds for high blood pressure (related to the anxiety). I on the other hand don't take medications, but I suffer from severe depression and anxiety as well. Smoking now really helps me relax and takes the huge boulder off my shoulder that i unfortunately have to live with the rest of my life. I refuse to take anti-depressants because those just do other damage to your body. I would really hate to see people like myself getting denied just because our conditions aren't a "debilitating medical condition".


----------



## Ultima226 (Nov 22, 2010)

kudaross said:


> So basically what are the chances if this passes that my mother and I will be able to get a card? She was diagnosed with severe anxiety and takes meds that are not cheap. She is also on meds for high blood pressure (related to the anxiety). I on the other hand don't take medications, but I suffer from severe depression and anxiety as well. Smoking now really helps me relax and takes the huge boulder off my shoulder that i unfortunately have to live with the rest of my life. I refuse to take anti-depressants because those just do other damage to your body. I would really hate to see people like myself getting denied just because our conditions aren't a "debilitating medical condition".



I feel your pain bro, your mother, you and I probably won't qualify anytime soon, assuming it passes. This is really an experiment to test the waters. If they like where it's going after 3 years then it will get extended and over time the laws will become less restricting. Just hope it passes for now, you would have to be very, very sick to qualify for this stuff.


----------



## Livingfree (Nov 22, 2010)

kudaross said:


> So basically what are the chances if this passes that my mother and I will be able to get a card? She was diagnosed with severe anxiety and takes meds that are not cheap. She is also on meds for high blood pressure (related to the anxiety). I on the other hand don't take medications, but I suffer from severe depression and anxiety as well. Smoking now really helps me relax and takes the huge boulder off my shoulder that i unfortunately have to live with the rest of my life. I refuse to take anti-depressants because those just do other damage to your body. I would really hate to see people like myself getting denied just because our conditions aren't a "debilitating medical condition".


I'm sorry to say that, at this time, I doubt that your mother will be eligible....maybe in the future, only time will demonstrate how open doctors are to the idea of defining certain conditions as debilitating. You DEFINITELY won't be eligible, as the bill states that you must have first tried other medications, this bill does not automatically allow a patient to bypass other avenues of medication and default to cannabis.


----------



## TIGER! TIGER! (Nov 23, 2010)

What? Without being the person who approves or denies, how are you going to say he won't be eligible? I don't see anywhere in the bill that says a person has to of pursued other avenues of medication.


----------



## Ultima226 (Nov 23, 2010)

Livingfree said:


> I'm sorry to say that, at this time, I doubt that your mother will be eligible....maybe in the future, only time will demonstrate how open doctors are to the idea of defining certain conditions as debilitating. You DEFINITELY won't be eligible, as the bill states that you must have first tried other medications, this bill does not automatically allow a patient to bypass other avenues of medication and default to cannabis.


Wait, so if I were on a cocktail of antidepressants, stopped taking them because they were effectively turning me into a brainless zombie, MMJ would be an option here in Illinois?


----------



## stonesour (Nov 23, 2010)

Look guys and gals, this bill represents the first stepping stone in the right direction. Doctors will be very reluctant to prescribe marijuana for anthing at first. You have to realize this is going to take time. Doctors will have to understand its effects and get used to prescribing marijuana. It will get there but for the first year dont expect to get a script for anxiety or anthing other than cancer patients going through chemo.


----------



## Tw3nti3ight (Nov 28, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Look guys and gals, this bill represents the first stepping stone in the right direction. Doctors will be very reluctant to prescribe marijuana for anthing at first. You have to realize this is going to take time. Doctors will have to understand its effects and get used to prescribing marijuana. It will get there but for the first year dont expect to get a script for anxiety or anthing other than cancer patients going through chemo.



Dude wake up!!! You are lost...you are telling me that Illinois doctors are dumber than Californians? Like they don't know others that are in the same field in another state. And they don't converse or read articles....W O W! Especially with how technologically advanced we "think" we are...

I find that HARD to believe...


----------



## Ultima226 (Nov 29, 2010)

Tw3nti3ight said:


> Dude wake up!!! You are lost...you are telling me that Illinois doctors are dumber than Californians? Like they don't know others that are in the same field in another state. And they don't converse or read articles....W O W! Especially with how technologically advanced we &quot;think&quot; we are...
> 
> I find that HARD to believe...View attachment 1294505


 While I wish you were right, you're only partially right. The docs here in Illinois may be more open minded being a traditionally democratic state and Chicago being a liberal strong hold but it's not going to just catch on that quick. When the bill for California passed in...96 I think, they didn't instantly start giving out MMJ cards like they do now after having years to see the effects in their communities. The Illinois docs will eventually catch on or dismiss any fears but first the bill has to have some time to be evaluated by those who may or may not pass it.


----------



## Livingfree (Nov 29, 2010)

TIGER! TIGER! said:


> What? Without being the person who approves or denies, how are you going to say he won't be eligible? I don't see anywhere in the bill that says a person has to of pursued other avenues of medication.


It absolutely does say that in the bill.



SB1381 said:


> a debilitating disease or medical condition or its treatment that produces intractable pain, which is severe, debilitating pain *that did not respond to other reasonable medical efforts for a reasonable period of time, including in cases where other treatment options produced serious side effects*;


This means that it would be tough to just say that you refuse any other treatment because of *potential* side effects. Most likely a doctor would have to have proof that those medicines would cause such negative side effects for that specific patient.



Ultima226 said:


> Wait, so if I were on a cocktail of antidepressants, stopped taking them because they were effectively turning me into a brainless zombie, MMJ would be an option here in Illinois?


Since this bill doesn't mention specifics on certain disorders, I can't be the judge of that. I honestly don't see medical cannabis being recommended for patients with depression here in Illinois, at least not during the pilot program.



Tw3nti3ight said:


> Dude wake up!!! You are lost...you are telling me that Illinois doctors are dumber than Californians? Like they don't know others that are in the same field in another state. And they don't converse or read articles....W O W! Especially with how technologically advanced we "think" we are...
> 
> I find that HARD to believe...


I'm really not sure what you're getting at here. It will absolutely take time for this to gain momentum. Doctors are not going to jump in this head first, they will ease into it cautiously and test the waters. The most severe cases will be the main focus towards the beginning. All patients should have equal rights and equal safe access to medicine, but it's unrealistic to think something like that happens over night.

And don't be naive to think that all doctors are knowledgeable about cannabis and how it will benefit their patients. While I've talked to doctors who have a vast amount of knowledge on cannabis and it's benefits, there are plenty who have hardly given it a second thought. Though, the common denominator is that none of them have experience recommending/prescribing it for patients.


----------



## stonesour (Nov 29, 2010)

Tw3nti3ight said:


> Dude wake up!!! You are lost...you are telling me that Illinois doctors are dumber than Californians? Like they don't know others that are in the same field in another state. And they don't converse or read articles....W O W! Especially with how technologically advanced we "think" we are...
> 
> I find that HARD to believe...View attachment 1294505


Im not even going to waste my time with this post. Obviously you have no Idea how these things work.


----------



## RedGoblin (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm sorry if it's been mentioned somewhere in the 14+ pages of this thread, but what ailments would be acceptable for medical marijuana under this bill? I have social anxiety, am currently prescribed Klonopin, and have been prescribed several different SSRI anti-depressants, all unsuccessfully. Is there a chance I would be a candidate pending approval of the bill?


----------



## icefog (Nov 30, 2010)

A lot of good stuff in this thread. None of it matters though. The bill has been defeated.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

icefog said:


> A lot of good stuff in this thread. None of it matters though. The bill has been defeated.


no it hasnt fool!!! stop spreading bullshit lies!!!!! its up for final vote in jan.. they were supposed to finalize this shit in either nov. this year or jan next year... since this year was an election year they put it off.. thank god ...


----------



## icefog (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not spreading BS lies. The article says Medical marijuana measure fails in Illinois house.

http://newsblogs.chicagotribune.com/clout_st/2010/11/medical-marijuana-measure-fails-in-illinois-house.html


----------



## icefog (Nov 30, 2010)

Did you read it? Am I missing something?


----------



## mae (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, that's a shame. It's gotta be a huge disappointment after going this far.


----------



## stonesour (Nov 30, 2010)

HAS NOT FAILED, I have been on top of this all freaking day.... postponed till january you fools...... Stop reading the freaking press and go straight to the source.


http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocTypeID=SB&DocNum=1381&GAID=10&SessionID=76&LegID=42617


*11/30/2010 **House **Placed on Calendar - Consideration Postponed*

January will be final vote until they introduce a new one in 2012


----------



## RedGoblin (Nov 30, 2010)

stonesour said:


> HAS NOT FAILED, I have been on top of this all freaking day.... postponed till january you fools...... read the gov site rather than the press....
> 
> http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocTypeID=SB&DocNum=1381&GAID=10&SessionID=76&LegID=42617
> 
> ...


It says they took a vote and it fell 7 short of passing, while also receiving more "no" votes than "yes" votes. I'm not trying to argue, just confused.


----------



## stonesour (Nov 30, 2010)

more than likely the bill will fail because us ignorant "illinoians" voted all the wrong people into congress this november that will be taking seats in January. So yeah it prob will fail this january but there is one last shot. New congressmen and women will be taking new seats this january and thats when the final vote will be. Pretty much if the majority are opposed to this now they will be opposed to it in January (we voted more republican than democratic this last election so it will fail even worse in january). I am just stating that is not a final fail yet..... Yes im very fucking pissed off right now.


----------



## RedGoblin (Nov 30, 2010)

I understand where you're getting your information, but why would the Chicago Tribune claim a vote was taken and it was defeated? That would be some serious libel if it wasn't true. I posted a comment citing your link on that article so we'll see if anything's said in response.


----------



## icefog (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks Stonesour for clearing that up. I looked into it a little further and I have to agree, the bill is doomed. I thought this was going to be a good year for legalization. Seems like we are backpedaling.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

if this bill doesnt pass with around 70% the state in favor im moving to cali!!!!!!


----------



## Livingfree (Nov 30, 2010)

Let me tell you, it was a sad day today. Quite a few patients were there today and watching it all happen, including losing votes from Reps that told us WOULD VOTE YES!

There is still a small chance for this to be passed in January, we will still be giving this our best effort, but I'm less optimistic this time around. After seeing these politicians abandon their values for the sake of politics (and personal grudges), it's hard to believe that a month will change the outcome. But we'll see...don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## stonesour (Nov 30, 2010)

Livingfree said:


> Let me tell you, it was a sad day today. Quite a few patients were there today and watching it all happen, including losing votes from Reps that told us WOULD VOTE YES!
> 
> There is still a small chance for this to be passed in January, we will still be giving this our best effort, but I'm less optimistic this time around. After seeing these politicians abandon their values for the sake of politics (and personal grudges), it's hard to believe that a month will change the outcome. But we'll see...don't give up hope just yet.


I'm still just so pissed off right now. I'm going to continue to grow and consume my medicine regardless of political garbage like this. I have an employee that came in today asking on the status of the bill and I told him it failed, he got mad and said "man that totally blows" I asked him did you vote this November?? He said no and he is at least 22 years old. Look these things will change as soon as enough people get off their asses and vote for people that support these type of issues. Can't bitch about something if you don't even participate in.... Back to hiding my identity and secret from the whole damn world again....SAD!!!


----------



## Kobalt (Dec 1, 2010)

This makes me want to puke.

I just lost two family members to cancer. We had thought they was too far gone to communicate with us but it was the meds they were taking that was turning them in to zombies. They both started smoking weed and stopped taking the pain pills and all the other crap and was actually able to talk to us and be coherent. 

I smoke and whether it is legal or not will continue to. To not have a medical marijuana law, not only in this state but all states, is utter non-sense! If it never passes to be legal for everyone I would be ok with it as long as they had a medical marijuana law in place. It's such a sad thing when people are so closed minded about it.

I'm sure one of the worries is abuse of the law by people that don't need it, but let's look past that and help the people that do. If you are NOT voting, you are hurting the chances of a law ever being passed!!! WE vote the people in that votes on these laws!! Sure ALMOST every politician is either corrupt or just worthless, but there are good ones out there! Get active about it! (I know that is a funny thing to say on a weed forum LOL) 

Sorry for the rant, I'm just soooo full of anger about this subject.


----------



## s0high (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes it is a sad time in Illinois. I listened to the whole debate on the audio/video feed on the il.gov website. I will give it to rep. Lou Lang for giving it his all, he had some good responses to questions from other house members ect.. There was really two outstanding arguments against this bill. 

1. The house members that a just flat out saying no to the bill. There is no changing there minds. 
2. A handful of house members only concern where just a few sections of the bill that where kind of vague of the wording. 

I hope Rep. Lang will add a few amendments to the bill to appease these few votes that we need. But again it doesn't look to good..


----------



## stonesour (Dec 2, 2010)

I just dont get this state, they Ok civil unions between gays but wont pass a very strict medical marijuana law??? wtf?


----------



## purplehazejesussaves (Dec 7, 2010)

We all need to take action on this, before it is too late... We were only 4 votes short, and we can still bring it back in January to get those 4 votes. I know my representative Representative Rich Brauer voted against the bill. If you live in the 100th district please contact Mr. Brauer and tell him how disappointed you are that he thinks people in need of medicine should be treated like criminals.


----------



## purplehazejesussaves (Dec 7, 2010)

Dan Beiser, John Bradley, Fred Crespo, Anthony DeLuca, Keith Farnham, Jack Franks, Jehan Gordon, Jay Hoffman, Tom Holbrook, Charles Jefferson, Joe Lyons, Frank Mautino, Emily McAsey, Kevin McCarthy, Brandon Phelps, Dan Reitz, Carol Sente and Mark Zalewski. These are DEMOCRATS that voted NO! Going against others in their party... these votes are ones we can win back. Suzie Bassi, Bill Black, Beth Coulson, Bob Pritchard and Skip Saviano, are REPUBLICANS that ignored the lies and vested interests and voted YES! If these are your representatives, contact them and tell them how you appreciate their vote and show your support for them so as they may repeat their vote when the bill is reintroduced. Though Bassi, Black and Coulson are not returning in January, you should let them know they did the right thing, they may be able to help persuade their fellow party members to vote yes in their absence.


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Dec 8, 2010)

Living in IL is hard for sure..seems like we are the perverbial donkey being lead around by a carrot..its a shame our politicians are so corrupt, thats probably why it failed..everyone would come-up from its legalization. o well..doesnt affect my personal grow or consuption, never will. ill just keep hoping..but i dare say, well see change soon.


----------



## bobbyb987 (Dec 9, 2010)

stonesour said:


> I'm still just so pissed off right now. I'm going to continue to grow and consume my medicine regardless of political garbage like this. I have an employee that came in today asking on the status of the bill and I told him it failed, he got mad and said "man that totally blows" I asked him did you vote this November?? He said no and he is at least 22 years old. Look these things will change as soon as enough people get off their asses and vote for people that support these type of issues. Can't bitch about something if you don't even participate in.... Back to hiding my identity and secret from the whole damn world again....SAD!!!


Couldnt agree with you more.. I cant count how many deadbeats i know who arent registered to vote.. =/


----------



## stonesour (Dec 9, 2010)

bobbyb987 said:


> Couldnt agree with you more.. I cant count how many deadbeats i know who arent registered to vote.. =/


 
Yeah and when they bitch about something it pisses me off so freaking bad. Usually I tell people that but sometimes I dont...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2010)

has a lifelong citizen of chicagp let me be the first to say mother fuck illinois... move ya ass to cali, or colorado.. there hating on the growth of medicine here


----------



## stonesour (Dec 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> has a lifelong citizen of chicagp let me be the first to say mother fuck illinois... move ya ass to cali, or colorado.. there hating on the growth of medicine here


I really wish I could but not for awhile. But when the time comes I am so fucking gone from illiniois. I dont care if there are family still here.....BYE!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2010)

im dippin to the CO.


----------



## Livingfree (Dec 11, 2010)

My wife and I both want to move to Colorado, she has family there, and two of which are patients. But we are strapped here in Illinois for a bit, but we'll make it out there. Until then, it's doing what we can, when we can here in Illinois.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Dec 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> if this bill doesnt pass with around 70% the state in favor im moving to cali!!!!!!


Shit, Chitown. _Fuck these people! Move anyway! You probably aint heard, brah... But they got goin to court, now. Accusing me of 33 outdoor plants. Im looking at 2-5, but with overcrowding in IDOC due to them doing away with mgt/smgt, Ill probably get a reduced sentence of 1-3.
ANYWAYS!!! When my bit is done, Im moving to Michigan._ Fuck these uptight cocksuckers! This state can suck my harry balls! Fuck SB1381, and any other bill they propose! My suggestion is for all Illinois residents to move to a more progressive state. I am...


----------



## Subtlechaos (Dec 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> has a lifelong citizen of chicagp let me be the first to say mother fuck illinois... move ya ass to cali, or colorado.. there hating on the growth of medicine here


 NVM... Didnt see this post. Good call, brah.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Shit, Chitown. _Fuck these people! Move anyway! You probably aint heard, brah... But they got goin to court, now. Accusing me of 33 outdoor plants. Im looking at 2-5, but with overcrowding in IDOC due to them doing away with mgt/smgt, Ill probably get a reduced sentence of 1-3.
> ANYWAYS!!! When my bit is done, Im moving to Michigan._ Fuck these uptight cocksuckers! This state can suck my harry balls! Fuck SB1381, and any other bill they propose! My suggestion is for all Illinois residents to move to a more progressive state. I am...


 
you will get probation on that class 4 bro!!!!!! but fuck probation.. take your lil year... that means 61 days in this state... and you will come out with a year parole.. you may only see your p.o once in that time... we overcrowded here....

you will do 61 days on a year here because one its so over croded, and 2 it takes 61 days for the feds to give the state the money to house you for a full 365 days a y afull year... so they cut you loose after the feds cut them there check.. so all they spend is like a few bux maybe everyday for your ass but after that 61 days idoc gets a fat ass check for you for the full year... it varies from prison to prison but the average is like 30K a year per inmate.... were like cattle to these bitches.. and fuck michigan... move westward.. michigan still cold


----------



## Subtlechaos (Dec 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you will get probation on that class 4 bro!!!!!! but fuck probation.. take your lil year... that means 61 days in this state... and you will come out with a year parole.. you may only see your p.o once in that time... we overcrowded here....
> 
> you will do 61 days on a year here because one its so over croded, and 2 it takes 61 days for the feds to give the state the money to house you for a full 365 days a y afull year... so they cut you loose after the feds cut them there check.. so all they spend is like a few bux maybe everyday for your ass but after that 61 days idoc gets a fat ass check for you for the full year... it varies from prison to prison but the average is like 30K a year per inmate.... were like cattle to these bitches.. and fuck michigan... move westward.. michigan still cold


I know that... Im a "K number". The reason I'll do more than the 61 is because IDOC recently let go of its director and suspended the Meritorious Good Time program(MGT/SMGT), because the public didnt like the fact that he was givin out too much good time. Elections were close and Quinn knew he was gonna lose some votes if he didnt do somethin, so he just stopped giving good time. Gotta love Illinois...

_*Click here, brah...*_

I'll do 6 months on a year, 9 months on 18, ect... Hopefully, now that elections are over, some politician will nut up and reinstate it, and I'll sign a plea tomorrow.

And yeah. Fuck a probation officer! If Parole gets to tight, I'll violate, cut it in half and be home in time to catch that flight to Michigan.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> I know that... Im a "K number". The reason I'll do more than the 61 is because IDOC recently let go of itas director, and suspended the Meritorious Good Time program(MGT/SMGT). I'll do 6 months on a year... 9 months o 18...
> 
> And yeah. Fuck a probation officer! If Parole gets to tight, I'll violate, cut it in half and be home in time to catch that flight to Michigan.


\
damn you already got a number huh?? shitty..... yeah fuck parole finish that end of sentence.... good luck man.. hopefully they send you to vandalia or somewere min security...


----------



## Subtlechaos (Dec 13, 2010)

I edited that last post, and added a link... Didnt know you were on.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Dec 13, 2010)

Man, this Hou?Bal game is gettin GOOD!

I'll talk to ya later..


----------



## Livingfree (Dec 21, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Shit, Chitown. _Fuck these people! Move anyway! You probably aint heard, brah... But they got goin to court, now. Accusing me of 33 outdoor plants. Im looking at 2-5, but with overcrowding in IDOC due to them doing away with mgt/smgt, Ill probably get a reduced sentence of 1-3.
> ANYWAYS!!! When my bit is done, Im moving to Michigan._ Fuck these uptight cocksuckers! This state can suck my harry balls! Fuck SB1381, and any other bill they propose! My suggestion is for all Illinois residents to move to a more progressive state. I am...



So, because you are in deep your attitude is "Fuck any bill proposed in Illinois"? That's pretty shitty of you. Sorry to hear about your troubles, but why take it out on everyone else? 

When I see people behave like that, I always have to question their motives. Not all patients can just get up and leave the state. I feel your frustration, but get a grip.


----------



## Fascist Botany enthusiast (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't know about medical marijuana -- look what happened to Prop 19 in Cali. The med Marij people killed it, the Humbolt growers killed it. What we need is FULL LEGALIZATION -- by that I mean FREEDOM. Let alcohol drinkers get a prescription because of "anxiety" or whatever. Marijuana is NOT DANGEROUS AT ALL!!!! Not even a little bit like alchohol is. 

How much of this is lawyers and law enforcement not wanting to lose a HUGE chunk of their employment or income? Not to mention the private prison companies... But we the PEOPLE can totally do without these NON-PRODUCTIVE parasitic jobs!! We will ALL be financially better off if we did not have to support this expensive, destructive system which is MUCH more damaging to the fabric of society than marijuana EVER was feverishly dreamed to be!! Lives are ruined in the 10's of thousands by these laws each year while marijuana ruins ZERO lives and harms no one.

You get a prescription because a drug is dangerous... MJ is NOT! It needs to be 100% legal. This is the land of the free, so how come we arrest people at the rate of nearly 1,000,000 a year on marijuana related "offenses" (against whom?)????? Medical marijuana legislation is a crap deal because it makes Maruijuana seem like a prescription-level drug when it is a harmless symbiotic beautiful plant which is relaxing to smoke. MUCH better and MUCH less harmful that ALCOHOL!!!


----------



## kudaross (Jan 6, 2011)

lou just said he has enough committed votes to pass this thing!
http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/illinois/article_a32fdf48-19be-11e0-94fc-00127992bc8b.html


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

kudaross said:


> lou just said he has enough committed votes to pass this thing!
> http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/illinois/article_a32fdf48-19be-11e0-94fc-00127992bc8b.html


yeah but will they actually vote when its time.. the laws in illinois are gonna suck... thats why next week im moving to colorado


----------



## stonesour (Jan 6, 2011)

kudaross said:


> lou just said he has enough committed votes to pass this thing!
> http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/illinois/article_a32fdf48-19be-11e0-94fc-00127992bc8b.html


lets hope these fools dont chicken out the last second.... if it does pass, I WILL be one of the first to open a dispensary in my area. I have 300k at my dispense for this reason.


----------



## bobbyb987 (Jan 6, 2011)

stonesour said:


> lets hope these fools dont chicken out the last second.... if it does pass, I WILL be one of the first to open a dispensary in my area. I have 300k at my dispense for this reason.


That would be a dream job, growing is an art.


----------



## NickNasty (Jan 7, 2011)

It failed... It was 4 votes short.


----------



## stonesour (Jan 7, 2011)

NickNasty said:


> It failed... It was 4 votes short.


Figures. I HATE this state.


----------



## purplehazejesussaves (Jan 10, 2011)

According to the marijuana policy project:

What looked like it would be a disappointing day in the statehouse yesterday left us with a glimmer of hope. Legislation that would make Illinois the 16th medical marijuana state received another vote in the Illinois House of Representatives yesterday. Sixty votes are needed for passage, and the bill received as many as 58 votes at one point before ending with 56. This is an improvement over the November 30 vote, when the bill received only 53 "yes" votes. Still, there&#8217;s hope.

A representative who voted &#8220;no&#8221; can file a motion for reconsideration in order for the bill to be voted on once more, and in fact, one of them already has. That means we should have 59 votes now and we just need one more to pass the bill. That&#8217;s where you come in. One representative voted &#8220;yes&#8221; on the bill back in November, but only voted &#8220;present&#8221; yesterday. We&#8217;d like to run a poll of his legislative district today so that we can show that member just how much his constituents support the bill. We know the poll will show strong support, we just need the resources to run it."

Hell, this is about sickening. It's safer than peanuts dammit!


----------



## Ultima226 (Jan 18, 2011)

Illinois rises again!

http://www.capwiz.com/norml2/issues/alert/?alertid=22584516


----------



## Toorop (Jan 21, 2011)

stonesour said:


> I really wish I could but not for awhile. But when the time comes I am so fucking gone from illiniois. I dont care if there are family still here.....BYE!!!


My feelings as well.


----------



## s0high (Aug 20, 2011)

anything new coming out of Illinois lately?


----------



## Trapese.Monkey (Sep 4, 2011)

they recently (june?) heard a bill and knocked it down quite quickly (both sides of the aisle), mostly because too much red tape. hopefully soon it will come back around and get more votes.


----------

